# Making a Background for Exo Terra



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Had a look online and on here for tips and info on how to make a background for my frogs exo terra. 
Who's made one themselves here? 
Any advice and tips?
I'm not a DIY kind of girl... so looking for as simple as possible please. 

Thank youuuuu :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Im about to start one, getting all the materials in a week  First I would decide what sort of theme you would like to go with, Im going for a jungle ruins theme for my crestie. Next draw up some design ideas of what you want it to look like, think about where plants etc would go. Once you have decided what it will look like etc then get some polystyrene or styrofoam and start modeling (another method is using expanding foam instead of polystyrene or styrofoam). The problem with the exo terra is that it isn't very easy to make it outside the viv and the put it in unless you make it in more than one piece. After you are happy with the shape you can apply a few layers of grout. If you want some detail you can make the last layer of grout thicker, leave it to dry for 10-20 mins and then engrave into it. Then apply some acrylic paint, and finally use a non-toxic acrylic sealer, and for areas that will be underwater you can use aquarium sealer. 

These links should help  

http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=2108&g2_page=1

Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Exotic Tropical and Carnivorous Plants with Terrarium & Vivarium Supplies by Black Jungle Terrarium Supply

hope this helps and good luck


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Had a look online and on here for tips and info on how to make a background for my frogs exo terra.
> Who's made one themselves here?
> Any advice and tips?
> I'm not a DIY kind of girl... so looking for as simple as possible please.
> ...


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/353701-your-poisen-arrow-frog-set-4.html

above is the link how I did mine, PM me if you have any questions


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Okay, so got my polystyrene yesterday... going to get started today.
After I've finished the initial background - what do I do?
I was told to go over it with PVA to seal it, then put the grout on.
But I was also told by another person, that when the PVA, grout ect are warm - as they would be in the viv - they give off fumes even after months. Is this true, is it definitely safe to use?

Do I need to seal the grout after, or can I just paint it? (and then, which paint?)


Thank youuuuuuu


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

I would not put pva straight on the polystyrene, I would model it, then grout it, then paint it with an acrylic paint, then seal it. what is it for? high humidity, or low humidity? If it is for a low humidity then PVA is fine  but for a high humidity you can use G4 pond sealant or yaught sealant, just let it air out afterwards.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> I would not put pva straight on the polystyrene, I would model it, then grout it, then paint it with an acrylic paint, then seal it. what is it for? high humidity, or low humidity? If it is for a low humidity then PVA is fine  but for a high humidity you can use G4 pond sealant or yaught sealant, just let it air out afterwards.



Reletively high, 60-70%. Do I definitely have to seal it? Don't want it looking shiney after PVAing it. I assumed grout would be waterproof...
Is there anything else I can use besides grout?
The only reason I was going to PVA the polystyrene first was because I was told the grout won't "stick" to the polystyrene properly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Reletively high, 60-70%. Do I definitely have to seal it? Don't want it looking shiney after PVAing it. I assumed grout would be waterproof...
> Is there anything else I can use besides grout?
> The only reason I was going to PVA the polystyrene first was because I was told the grout won't "stick" to the polystyrene properly.


Never heard about it not sticking before, well unless they didn't leave enough time for each coat of grout to dry  I have heard of two methods of getting rid of the shine, one is sprinkle some sand on the sealant, and the other is slightly sand the sealant with wet and dry sandpaper. I would highly recommend sealing though, and I wouldn't use PVA with that humidity as it clouds  
You can get waterproof grout but you should still seal it, someone else here has made a grout with flour and PVA but I have don't know how well this works.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

:2thumb: Thank you, half way there now... 

Are there variants of paint I can use or is it just acrylic? 
Can I paint straight onto polystyrene?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> :2thumb: Thank you, half way there now...
> 
> Are there variants of paint I can use or is it just acrylic?
> Can I paint straight onto polystyrene?


I would grout first, as it adds strength and will make it last much longer, also it is nearly impossible to paint straight on polystyrene :S another paint you can use is emulsion. 

Hope that helps


----------



## dionator (Oct 16, 2008)

i used acrylic and a sponge to put on it worked really well:2thumb:
yes allways grout first it makes it hard lol and like rock


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Now I got some black sealant yesterday. I was going to grout, then cover it with the sealant, then cover with soil. 
This is probably going to be the way to go. But thought I'd ask whether I could mix the sealant into the grout (as the grout is grey anyway) to get a good colour and also save time on sealing after?


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Off topic but is that you in your avatar forever??


----------



## dionator (Oct 16, 2008)

philbaines said:


> Off topic but is that you in your avatar forever??


 thats what i was thinking, she looks very nice anyways : victory::2thumb:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

How you doin :mf_dribble:.lol,only messin


----------



## dionator (Oct 16, 2008)

philbaines said:


> How you doin :mf_dribble:.lol,only messin


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

No help then, but thanks anyway... :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry for the wait XD don't mix the grout with the sealant it will turn the sealant a bit funny, if you are going to just put eco earth all over the bg there is no point painting XD because you wont see it, and let each layer of grout dry completely before putting the next coat on.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Sorry for the wait XD don't mix the grout with the sealant it will turn the sealant a bit funny, if you are going to just put eco earth all over the bg there is no point painting XD because you wont see it, and let each layer of grout dry completely before putting the next coat on.



A bit funny how. . .


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

they both have different drying times and different properties, the grout can be toxic if just left exposed, think of milk curdling XD (sorry the only example I can think of) just grout then seal, be less work in the long run XD


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I bought mine for £4 just easier imo but goodluck : victory:

cheers.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I've been offered one for free now :censor:, but I've started so I'll continue....


----------

